
Can Programming Be Liberated from the von Neumann Style? (1977) [pdf] - ingve
http://wwwusers.di.uniroma1.it/~lpara/LETTURE/backus.pdf
======
kutkloon7
A better question would be: Should programming be liberated from the von
Neumann style?

------
sctb
Discussion from around 6 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13210988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13210988)

------
efoto
It is probably the first paper where FP ideas are introduced. I remember this
title so well even after almost 40 years because my junior year CS thesis was
based on this paper!

